# Corsair H60 - Einbau und Leistung



## ko11oRBLIND (7. März 2013)

Hi,

nach stundenlangem durchforsten div. Foren möchte ich mich nun trotzdem an die pcghe community wenden 
Habe mir gestern die Corsair H60 Kompakt-Wakü eingebaut. Mein Prozessor ist ein i5 3570K (noch nichts übertaktet). Im Prime kommt ich laut core temp auf ca 80° bei allen kernen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel für so eine kühlung (das hätte der boxed kühler auch erreicht whs xD )
Außerdem wird der Lüfter sehr laut wenn ich zB TERA starte.. temps liegen da so bei 50°.
Die pumpe hängt direkt am netzteil damit sie permanent 12V bekommt. Lüfter an der lüftersteuerung - die hab ich im bios auf "leise" gestellt was ihn im idle deutlich leiser gemacht hat. Der Lüfters ist so montiert dass er luft ansaugt und ins gehäuse bläst. 
Meine Frage:
kann es sein dass die Kühlung nicht gut aufliegt bzw etwas mit der wärmeleitpaste schief gegangen ist?
Könnte man einen 2. lüfter auf der anderen seite des radiators befestigen so dass dieser luft vom gehäuse raus bläst? also einen sandwich bei dem sich die beiden lüfter anblasen und dazwischen der radiator ist?
Und was kann ich machen damit der lüfter nicht gleich so laut wird? (anderer lüfter? rpm runterstellen?)

danke für eure antworten!!

LG


----------



## Slanzi (7. März 2013)

Die temps sind definitiv zu hoch. Bau nochmal aus trag (wenig) wlp auf. Tropfen nicht verstreichen.
Den lüfter von innen nach außen durch den radi pusten lassen. Wenn 2 lüfter definitiv in die selbe richtung nich 
Gegeneinander...


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (7. März 2013)

Danke für die Antwort!

Ok - soweit klar. Aber was meinst du mit "Tropfen nicht verstreichen." (Sry bin wlp-technisch nicht sehr bewandert)

LG


----------



## Tommi1 (7. März 2013)

Du hast den Lüfter zwischen Gehäuse Rückwand und Radiator gesetzt und der Lüfter bläst den Radiator an?

Wenn ja:
Dann stimmt das schon mal. Die Corsair System sind drauf ausgelegt durch den Radiator ins Gehäuseinnere zu blasen und damit bekommt man auch ein besseres Ergebnis als wenn der Lüfter aus dem Gehäuse bläst (Selber schon ausprobiert mit dem H55 und meinem aktuellen H100i).

Denke auch, daß vielleicht irgendwas an der Pumpen einheit nicht richtig ist. Also die Wärmeleitpaste oder das Teil nicht richtig sitzt.

Bei welcher Drehzahl dreht der Lüfter den, wenn der PC im Idle ist, Du also nichts machst?

Wegen der Lautstäke des Lüfters hilft nur ein Tausch.
Da Du bei der H60 den selben Lüfter hast wie ich bei der H100i, kann ich Dir nur raten den zu tauschen. Die sind schon ziemlich laut und nicht so effizent (hab ich gestern ausprobiert)

Die Lüfter bei der H60 und H100i bringen nur einen Luftdurchlass von ca. 91 m³ (bei 2500 U/min).

Hab die Lüfter gegen Scythe Glide Stream 120 PWM 1900 rpm getauscht und schon war ruhe im Schacht.
Ausserden haben die einen Luftdurchlass von 185 m³ (bei 1900 U/min)
https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Scythe/GlideStream_120_PWM/1034643/?

Beiden laufen zu Zeit im Idle mit 1029 U/min und an Temp habe ich aktuell Grad.


Also schau nochmal nach dem richtigen Sitz der CPU Einheit und nach der Wärmeleitpaste.

Da setzt Du ein max. Linsengroßen Kleck auf die Mitte des Prozessors und setzt dann die CPU Einheit drauf. Verteilt sich dann eigenständig durch den Druck.
Vorher aber Prozessor und Kühlerplatte schön sauber machen.


----------



## Slanzi (7. März 2013)

Naja einen tropfen wlp auf die cpu, relativ klein vllt so 3-4 mm im durchmesser, mittig und dann den kühler drauf.
Der kühler verteilt die wlp dann selbst. So erreicht man im schntt die meißte auflagefläche, da keine
Lufteinschlüsse entstehen.
Beim streichen ist es nahezu unmöglich eine wirklich ebene Fläche zu erreichen und der kontakt ist geringer,
Obwohl augenscheinlich durch das verstreichen die ganze cpu bedeckt ist.

Aber egal welche methode, diese temperaturen entstehen dadurch nicht.
Wenn das alles nicht hilft, liegt wohl ein defekt vor. Vllt liegt es an den silent-einstellungen der lüfter


----------



## Allwisser (7. März 2013)

du machst mittig auf den prozesser einen maximal linsengroßen tropfen. 

der bleibt da und wird nicht verstrichen o.ä.

dann presst du schön mittig den kühler drauf und ziehst alles fest.


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (7. März 2013)

hey Tommi,

ja genau - der lüfter sitzt zwischen gehäuse-rückwand und radiator und bläst den radiator an (also ins gehäuse rein).

bezüglich drehzahl kann ich dir jz leider keine info geben da ich momentan nicht zuhause bin. Aber ich habe gelesen dass dieser lüfter an sich sehr laut ist - so wie du auch sagst.

ich vermute dass ich beim platzieren der pumpeneinheit gepfuscht habe - werde das nochmal runternehmen und die wlp tauschen. da ich das noch nie gemacht habe - pads oder paste? hab mir schon einige anleitungen angsehen aber ich hab angst dass ich das verkacke xD

LG

ok danke - werde das mit dem auftragen so versuchen !

blöd dass ich ausgerechnet morgen auf ne lan fahre XD


----------



## Slanzi (7. März 2013)

Wlp aus der tube

Reinigung einfach mit küchenrolle oder klopapier. Brauchst einige Blatt, wlp ist relagiv zäh.
Eventuelle Flusen entfernen, wenn du ganz penibel sein willst, wische mit einem brillenputztuch nach.

Bei der Wlp kannste sonst nix falsch machen, keine Sorge

Im notfall kannste für die Lan ja den Boxed-Kühler montieren^^

Da sparste dir dann auch die wlp^^


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (7. März 2013)

danke leute - darum liebe ich diese community 

werde das einmal machen und evlt im akt der verzweiflung hier wieder auf euer wissen zurückgreifen 

LG

eines noch - wäre dies eine alternative zum dem scythe?

Lüfter ENERMAX T.B.Silence, 120mm, PWM

den könnte ich mir nämlich gleich noch heute holen (wenn ihr was anderes schaut - lagernd muss er in "Horn" sein ;D  )

Greeets


----------



## Slanzi (7. März 2013)

Der Luftdurchsatz scheint mir in Ordnung, generell sind die Enermaxx ziemlich beliebt.
Ich sah sie bis jetzt aber eher in Verbindung mit einer klassischen Luftkühlung.

Vllt sind die Noiseblocker ELoops noch interessant. Nicht billig aber extrem leise und gibts in verschiedenen
Stärken  bzgl. des Luftdurchsatzes

Abgesehen davon sehen die geil aus finde ich^^

Lüfter NOISEBLOCKER eLoop B12-3, 120mm

Z.b. die einer noch in Horn^^

Gibts auch noch stàrker


----------



## cryzen (7. März 2013)

Slanzi schrieb:


> Die temps sind definitiv zu hoch. Bau nochmal aus trag (wenig) wlp auf. Tropfen nicht verstreichen.
> Den lüfter von innen nach außen durch den radi pusten lassen. Wenn 2 lüfter definitiv in die selbe richtung nich
> Gegeneinander...


 

klar wlp dünn und gleichmäßig verteil wenn er so wenig aufträgt dann bleibt da nur ein kleiner radius  mit der wlp 



also !!!!! Verteilen dünn und gleichmäßig der Lühler macht nicht immer alles allein



Slanzi schrieb:


> Lüfter NOISEBLOCKER eLoop B12-3, 120mm
> 
> Z.b. die einer noch in Horn^^
> 
> Gibts auch noch stàrker


 

und die eloop sind für die ganzen aio nicht wikrlich sonderlich gut oft ensteht bei diesen ein schleifen wenn ein gitter im weg ist 

di ebesten dafür sind immer noch die pwm Noctua 
hatte selber die eloop hier zum testen als gehäuse lüfter ja mehr aber auch nicht



ko11oRBLIND schrieb:


> eines noch - wäre dies eine alternative zum dem scythe?
> 
> Lüfter ENERMAX T.B.Silence, 120mm, PWM
> 
> ...


 

die enermax sind immer gut dann  als pwm,  gut sind auch die enermax cluster white pwn habe ich auf meiner h100i 4 stk im idle habe ich 25-28 grad 
unter last prime95 1.5 std habe ich max 65 gehabt


----------



## Slanzi (7. März 2013)

Ein tropfen mit dem durchmesser verteilt sich genausoweit wie er muss. Die cpu wird mittig am wärmsten.
Die Diskussion darüber was besser ist, ist müsig. Ich finde tropfen besser. Letztlich auch wegen testvideos
auf youtube und eigener srfahrung. Ich habe früher auch verstrichdn. Aber letztlich war nie so viel kontakt.


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (7. März 2013)

danke für deine meinung cryzen.

um hier jetzt keine diskussion entfachen zu lassen fasse ich zusammen  : ich hol mir den von mir vorgeschlagenen enermax lüfter da ihr ja auch gesagt habt dass der gut ist.
punkto wlp versuche ich die tropf methode - klar gehn die meinungen hier auseinander aber ich denke für mich als erstanwender scheint mir diese methode einfacher und ich weiß ja im grunde worum es geht (werden den tropfen evt. ein wenig verteilen - allerdings nur so viel dass der kühlplatte immer noch den großteil druch den druck verteilt)


----------



## cryzen (7. März 2013)

ko11oRBLIND schrieb:


> danke für deine meinung cryzen.
> 
> um hier jetzt keine diskussion entfachen zu lassen fasse ich zusammen  : ich hol mir den von mir vorgeschlagenen enermax lüfter da ihr ja auch gesagt habt dass der gut ist.
> punkto wlp versuche ich die tropf methode - klar gehn die meinungen hier auseinander aber ich denke für mich als erstanwender scheint mir diese methode einfacher und ich weiß ja im grunde worum es geht (werden den tropfen evt. ein wenig verteilen - allerdings nur so viel dass der kühlplatte immer noch den großteil druch den druck verteilt)


 

mach das sage ja nur einfach ist nicht immer top naja jeder seine


----------



## Multithread (7. März 2013)

cryzen schrieb:


> klar wlp dünn und gleichmäßig verteil wenn er so wenig aufträgt dann bleibt da nur ein kleiner radius  mit der wlp
> 
> 
> 
> also !!!!! Verteilen dünn und gleichmäßig der Lühler macht nicht immer alles allein


Selbst wenn du nen Tropfen in die Mitte machst siehst du wie die WLP am ende an den Seiten rausgequollen ist, die bedeckt durchaus die ganze Kühlfläche, ich hab schon fast jede erdenkliche Methode für WLP auftragen ausprobiert, am ende bin ich beim kleinen Tropfen in der Mitte geblieben, kaum aufwand und die Temp ist auch mehr als in Ordnung.

Multi Zitierfunktion scheint dir auch unbekannt zu sein


----------



## Slanzi (7. März 2013)

Notalls such mal youtube motawa10, der zeigt die verschiedenen methoden. Da siehste dann auf glas wie 
Sich was verteilt. Generell ist keine der beiden methoden jetzt klar als die bessere zu benennen


----------



## cryzen (7. März 2013)

Slanzi schrieb:


> Ein tropfen mit dem durchmesser verteilt sich genausoweit wie er muss. Die cpu wird mittig am wärmsten.
> Die Diskussion darüber was besser ist, ist müsig. Ich finde tropfen besser. Letztlich auch wegen testvideos
> auf youtube und eigener srfahrung. Ich habe früher auch verstrichdn. Aber letztlich war nie so viel kontakt.


 

echt youtube  da gehen nur selbst erfahrung 

und ich hatte mit tropftechnik immer ein paar grad mehr drauf aber ist auch egal muss der te selber entscheiden was er macht


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (7. März 2013)

Multithread schrieb:


> Selbst wenn du nen Tropfen in die Mitte machst siehst du wie die WLP am ende an den Seiten rausgequollen ist, die bedeckt durchaus die ganze Kühlfläche, ich hab schon fast jede erdenkliche Methode für WLP auftragen ausprobiert, am ende bin ich beim kleinen Tropfen in der Mitte geblieben, kaum aufwand und die Temp ist auch mehr als in Ordnung.
> 
> Multi Zitierfunktion scheint dir auch unbekannt zu sein


 


cryzen schrieb:


> echt youtube  da gehen nur selbst erfahrung
> 
> und ich hatte mit tropftechnik immer ein paar grad mehr drauf aber ist auch egal muss der te selber entscheiden was er macht


 
haha ja bin total neu hier aber ich glaub jz hab ichs gefunden ;D

im grunde kann es nicht schlimmer werden als es jetzt schon ist   von daher bin ich zuversichtlich gg


----------



## Slanzi (7. März 2013)

Wie schon gesagt, beide methoden sind gut und richtig angewendet hast du nahezu gldiche Temps


----------



## Tommi1 (7. März 2013)

Also der Enermax macht ,im vergleich zum Scythe, ca. 2-3 Grad weniger aus.

Vom Geräuschepegel ist es ungefähr gleich.
Den Scythe hör ich kaum bei 1000 U/min
und den Enermax hörst Du auch kaum bei 1000 U/min. Dafür hat er aber weniger Luftdurchsatz, was den "Temperaturunteschied" ausmacht.

Der Enemax schafft bei 1000 U/min 80,67 m³ (wenn man von den 121 m³ bei voller Drehzahl von 1500 U/min ausgeht).
Der Scythe schafft bei 1000 U/min 98,4 m³ (wenn man von den 187 m³ bei voller Drehzahl von 1900 U/min ausgeht).

Nimmt sich also nicht viel.

Aber bei meinem Test hab ich festgestellt, daß der Scythe halt in dem Bereich Radiato anblasen / aussagen besser abschneidet als der Enermax.


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (7. März 2013)

Tommi1 schrieb:


> Also der Enermax macht ,im vergleich zum Scythe, ca. 2-3 Grad weniger aus.
> 
> Vom Geräuschepegel ist es ungefähr gleich.
> Den Scythe hör ich kaum bei 1000 U/min
> ...


 
ja wenn da nicht viel um ist, passt das - den enermax kann ich mir nämlich gleich heute holen, den scythe müsste ich bestellen.   und besser als der momentane ist er auf alle fälle 

bin gespannt wie das ganze nach den eingriffen aussieht Ô_Ô
wenn ich die pumpe direkt am netzteil hängen hab ist das eh in ordnung oder? - hab gelesen die soll durchgängig 12V bekommen und das hab ich ja dadurch


----------



## Tommi1 (7. März 2013)

Die beiden Lüfter (also die mitgelieferten und den Enermax) kann man im Luftdurchlass vergleichen.

Da hast Du dann einen Vorteil beim Enemermax. 

Der mitgelieferte Lüfter bringt bei 1000 U/min ca. 62 m³ (der Ener, wie schon geschrieben 80,6 m³


Jep. Die Pumpe sollte dauerhaft auf voller Leistung arbeiten (also an 12 Volt direkt oder an den Gehäuse Lüfter Anschluß auf dem Mainboard).


Kannst auch, zur steigerung der Kühlleistung, auf der anderen Seite des Radiators noch einen Lüfter (gleiches Model) montieren der dann saugt. Geht natürlich nur dann, wenn Du Platz genug für einen zweiten Lüfter hast.
Dann hast Du am Radi ein Push and Pull Betrieb.

Sieht man hier bei meinem Ex H55:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da musste ich allerdings ein Lüfter "Auslagern" da innen nicht genug Platz war.
Da ist also aussen ein Enermax der reinbläst, dann innen erst der Radiator und dann der zweite Lüfter der aus dem Radi raussaugt.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (7. März 2013)

@ko11oRBlind: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/239455-how-waermeleitpaste-richtig-auftragen.html



@cryzen: Kennst du eigentlich den "Bearbeiten-Button"? Den gibt es bei den von dir erstellten Posts. Du findest ihn unten neben dem "Antworten Button" Wenn du ihn nicht findest kann ich dir auch nen Screenshot anfertigen und ihn für dich markieren 


LG


----------



## Uter (7. März 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-

@ ko11oRBLIND, Slanzi und cryzen:
Bitte vermeidet zukünftig Mehrfachposts und nutzt die Bearbeiten-Funktion.


----------

